# Pine king size bed



## KevinGe (Mar 16, 2012)

Couple of weeks ago I purchased 600 bf of eastern white pine. This is the first of many projects from this stock. Minwax early American stain, satin varathane finish.


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

Love it. I need to get to work on a bed frame, the one me and the wife have is pitiful to say the least.


----------



## KevinGe (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks, our original set was for a queen bed and when we upgraded my wife put the order in. Now for the rest of the furniture.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

That looks great!


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

That's some good-looking pine. Nice design.

Rob


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice job. Got any pics of the frame and joinery? That's a big bed.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Beutiful!


----------



## KevinGe (Mar 16, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Nice job. Got any pics of the frame and joinery? That's a big bed.


Sorry I'm bad for not taking pictures during the build. The posts are mitered with splines for strength and the remainder of the work is cope and bead with raised panels. For the trim I used the lee valley #3 moulding bit. Lots of router work. To join the headboard to the foot board I built two 6" bed rails that run along the box spring and attach with bed rail fasteners, http://www.leevalley.com/en/hardware/page.aspx?p=67917&cat=3,40842,41269&ap=1
Fairly simple and straight forward build but was lots of fun.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

very nice bed. sending u a PM now


----------

